# Cosleeping on couch after c-section...is my set up safe??



## WaitingForKiddos (Nov 30, 2006)

Ds is 7 days old. I had a cesarean and our bed is too high for me to get into without really pulling on my sutures. In the hospital he slept in bed with me. Pillows along the bedrail and him in the crook of my arm. I can't roll over at all due to incision pain so I wasn't/I'm not worried about rolling on him. I am taking percocit (s?). 1/2 a pill every 4-5 hours (1/2 the perscribed dose).

Since we've been home I've sleep on our sofa, a sectional and I sleep on the chase lounge end. I put a thin quilt on the chase's arm and it goes under me so it blocks the opening between the arm and the bottom cushion. The couch is new so it's very firm. I sleep on my back with my left arm around Ds but not under him. Ds is on his back in his own blanket. My blanket is light and loose.

So, I'm wondering if you pro co-sleepers think this is a safe set up. The other option would be to put a cradle in the den with me but the new mama baby blues thinks he'll be way too far away.


----------



## ameliabedelia (Sep 24, 2002)

Congratulations on your new baby!









I'm sorry, but I really don't think that is safe. I wouldn't have a newborn on a sofa, especially combined with the percocet. I probably wouldn't co-sleep while taking the percocet at all.

Could someone put the mattress on the floor for you, so it's not too high to climb up?

Soon you'll be recovered and off the percocet and able to sleep in your own bed.


----------



## WaitingForKiddos (Nov 30, 2006)

Ya, that's what I was thinking. I'm going to get a Snuggle nest or something like it tomorrow and get a stepstool to get into the bed. The percocet is just until Wed them I'm moving to advil. Advil is safe to take and cosleep with right?

It's tough with ds because he doesn't cry when waking up at night so I only know he's awake and wanting to nurse/be changed when he's close enough to hear his coos.


----------



## nola79 (Jun 21, 2009)

Well, I slept with dd this way. It was the only way she'd sleep, though, so it was more out of necessity than anything else. If you have other options, I'd probably do something else.


----------



## merryns.mom (Jun 10, 2009)

that's how i slept after my c; but i had my dd in a boppy right beside me with my arm around her.

good luck


----------



## Tway (Jul 1, 2010)

I also had a c-section. For a month after DD was born, I spelt on the sofa with her lying on my chest. I slid the coffee table up against the side of the couch and propped my arms up with pillows so I couldn't move. I also slept with my zip-up shirt open and made sure nothing could get in the way of DD's breathing.

Mind, after a month I couldn't cope with not moving and started to get anxiety attacks, so I stopped. However, it was what worked best for us at the time--and I even believe chest-sleeping is recommended by Dr. Sears. I wasn't on any meds, though--so I don't know if that would interfere with your awareness of baby.


----------



## ErinYay (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm pretty loosey-goosey about a lot of things, but I don't think I would consider this to be safe, as the Percocet can make you dopey, AND dope a breastfed baby just enough to make his responses muted- meaning if he did slip into an unsafe position, he may not have the wither-all/ strength to alert you to trouble. As you said he only coos when he awakens, I'd really set up an alternative arrangement until you're off the painkillers.

Remove the opiates from the equation and I wouldn't be nearly so concerned.

Sorry to be a Debbie Downer, momma. I know you're doing your very best! I hope you heal quickly!


----------



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

I also had a c0section. We used the snuggle nest until he got a bit older. I also couldn't get in and out of bed with help-- i just didn't feel comfy with him right next to us.


----------

